# Train-Li switch crossover



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello, I am toying on the idea to make a crossover between parallel tracks 9 1/2" center to center. I like the Train-Li R7 switches both price and size. Here is my question: Can I run a K-36 with San Juan passenger cars thru the crossover?
I am aware that I should have a car length of straight in the "S" curve but wonder if the curve sections were mild enough that the consist would tolerate the "S"?
The R-10 switches would eliminate the coupler binding but the price is definitely higher.
Thanks Wesley


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Wesley, could we set up some curves that would simulate the cross over? Is this for your layout, Joe's or the portable?


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Winn,
The intended use is at my layout, but could be the club table track also. The point was to see if I could get a 9" Center-Center parallel track crossover and a siding within a 1'-9" width.
Joe and I got together this Sunday and played with his switches. He has the 2 LGB (1650) that is slightly larger than 7' radius. He also has the very large Aristrocraft switches but unfortunately not in a handed pair.
Playing with the LGB setup we only could get a 9” straight center to keep the Ctr-Ctr down to the 9”. Amazingly we could get his K-36, tender, and a J&S car to go thru at a slow speed. (Nice to have a 12’ table to play on).
Playing with the Aristocraft switches made everything work, 18” long straight center. But what I didn’t consider is the length of the whole stretched out over 6’, a restriction I had not considered until setting up and playing.
Ergo: looks like I would be happy with the Train-Li R7 switches. (Best cost for me). I just have to drop the third track for the siding out of the formula and just look for a different place to put it. By increasing the width of the Ctr-Ctr I can increase the straight crossover significantly and all equipment would run thru at a decent speed and not derail. (Or an out of control steamer without remote control, hint hint Joe!)
Thanks for asking and sorry for being wordy but vowels are free today.
Wesley


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I use our Train-Li R7's with a Theil 30' crossing and have no issues.

Ron


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, 
Interesting. I have had a double crossover before with Aristocraft 10' diameter switches but hadn't considered a double crossover in this layout. 
Train-Li only shows the Thiel 45 degree and I couldn't read Thiel's web site in German to locate the one you mention. 
Could you give me some additional information? What did your Center to Center dimension end up on the parallel tracks, and how much linear run does the "Yard" take up? 
Thanks for bringing it up, would solve a switch throw access problem my design was creating. 
Wesley


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I will check the measurements this weekend and let you know.
I have the 30' Theil crossover available, sent you a pm about it.
Ron


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ron. Got the mesage, looking forward to seeing the dimensons. 
Wesley


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok got a chance to work on the layout and took some measurements for you and some pics.

The length from end to end is 63", center of inner track to center of our track is approx. 10", inner rail to inner rail is 8".





I took out my longest cars, the new USAT Auto Carriers, and they went through the cross over without a problem (keep in mind I have modded them with Kadees).






I also tried a triple S going into another switch and again no issues.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, 
Thanks for the quick photos and dimensions, another question is you example brass or nickel? The auto carriers going thru are very impressive. 
Wesley


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

All my track and switches are Train Li Nickel Plated brass.

Ron


----------

